# Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Januar 2009)

*Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes


----------



## abstrakt (14. Januar 2009)

*Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

also gut sieht er ja schon aus. bin mal gespannt was die ersten tests so sagen


----------



## aurionkratos (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Wenn ich bedenke, wie gut mein Achilles kühlt, dann sollte auch dieser ziemlich gut kühlen. Mal auf tests warten.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

edel !


----------



## Uziflator (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Ich bin jetzt echt gesapnnt wie gut der Kühlt!
*Cooles design!*


----------



## _Snaker_ (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

sher hübsch und vorallem das beste: schwarz


----------



## IchKannNichts (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*



> Anzeige:
> Xigmatek Thor's Hammer bei Caseking.de



Schön ist der Anzeigelink. Dummerweise gibt es den Kühler bei CaseKing nicht.


----------



## CentaX (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Whoa. Der HDT-S1283 fliegt bald raus und das Ding kommt rein... 
Sieht geil aus, ist schwarz und die Kühlleistung dürfte Xigmateks bisherige Kühler nochmal in den Schatten stellen.. Hfftl. wird er nicht allzu teuer... Dann kauf ich den^^


----------



## Player007 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Hab im Moment den ersten Xigmatek drinne, den S1283, sehr gute Kühlung. Dieser hier wird bestimmt nochmal nen bissl mehr aus dem Aluminium holen ^^

Gruß


----------



## spinal227 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

"dass die Tiefe höher ausfällt"

Klingt super!


----------



## Seko39 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Bei der Optik muss er doch gut kühlen


----------



## Dark Mark (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

naja so toll sieht des ding aber nicht aus


----------



## Kenneth (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Totschick das ding. Wenn i nicht schon den Thermalright IFX-14 drinne hät...


----------



## Shibi (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

500 Gramm kommt mir so leicht vor. Ähnlich große Kühler wiegen 700-800g.

Bin aber auf die Kühlleistung gespannt. Sandwichheatpipes ist mal was neues. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## johnnyGT (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

bissl teuer das ding!!-wenn der besser als der ifx kühlt hol ich mir den!!


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

vom aussehen her gefällt er mir auch nich so aber das konzept is geil hoffentlich geht es auf


----------



## NCphalon (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*



IchKannNichts schrieb:


> Schön ist der Anzeigelink. Dummerweise gibt es den Kühler bei CaseKing nicht.



doch, musst nur runterscrollen^^

hier der direkte link: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Thor's Hammer S126384 Heatpipe Cooler


----------



## Shibi (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

56€... Da hol ich mir lieber einen IFX 14. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## TSchaK (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

mir gefählt der eigentlich auch ganz gut...
und wenn die leistung stimmt ist das ein kanidat für mein Phenom II System das es in 5Monaten ein neues zuhause bei mir findet


----------



## micky23 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*



Kenneth schrieb:


> Totschick das ding. Wenn i nicht schon den Thermalright IFX-14 drinne hät...



Geht mir auch so


----------



## Uziflator (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Dem dem Preis niemals,dann lieber den IFX-14,oder müssten schwarze von Scythe kommen.


----------



## Fransen (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Optisch ist das Ding mit einer der schönsten.

Mal sehen, was die Kühlleistung sagt.
->blöd ist nur, dass ich jetzt ne WaKü habe...


----------



## Fabian (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

saubere Optik
Wie von Xigmatek gewohnt wird die verarbeitung auch wieder erstklasse sein,hoiffe ich
Nur der Preis ist finde ich etwas hoch gegriffen.
Mal gucken wie er in den ersten Tests abschneidet


----------



## HorrorAmeise (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Ja schön das die den Namen von den E-Bug PC's geklaut haben 
Hut ab!


----------



## rabensang (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Geiles Teil. Wann kommen erste Benchmarks?


----------



## pcfreak26 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Der aufbau sieht schonmal genial aus, aber wie alle Tower-kühler ist der ca 14cm oder mehr hoch. Daher kann ich den nicht verwenden, hab mich deshalb für einen Asus Triton 75 entschieden mit einem 120mm Noiseblocker Lüfter entschieden. Diese Kombo bringt jetzt 11,5cm Bauhöhe und passt grade noch so in mein Gehäuse, aber mit der Kühleistung bin ich Hammer zufrieden; AMD Phenom 9550 kein OC bleibt im idle bei 30-33° und unter Last 38-40°.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Moin Moin

also vom aussehen sehr schön, hoffentlich ist die Kühlleistung gut und der preis fällt noch dann komm er auch in mein Rechner rein


----------



## Rami (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

hmm sieht schon interessant aus..... wenn er sich in der kühlleistung denn sehr gut schlagen wird UND die befestigung am 775 sockel (sofern möglich) nicht allzu kompliziert ausfaellt...... dann ja dann wird er vllt mein sonic tower@e8600@4000mhz@1,75v@asus rampage formula ablösen?

...hoffentlich...suche schon lange einen guten kühler bei dem man bei der montage net immer das ganze mainboard ausbauen muss-.-"

mfg


----------



## der-sack88 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Ich find den auch nicht soooooo schön, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Aber ich frag mich: was soll denn da kühlen? 500g? Ich bin skeptisch...


----------



## Prinzchen1990 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*



Rami schrieb:


> hmm sieht schon interessant aus..... wenn er sich in der kühlleistung denn sehr gut schlagen wird UND die befestigung am 775 sockel (sofern möglich) nicht allzu kompliziert ausfaellt...... dann ja dann wird er vllt mein sonic tower@e8600@4000mhz@1,75v@asus rampage formula ablösen?
> 
> ...hoffentlich...suche schon lange einen guten kühler bei dem man bei der montage net immer das ganze mainboard ausbauen muss-.-"
> 
> mfg




Deine CPU @ 1,75V , hab ich mich da verlesen, oder grillst du die wirklich so?


4Ghz sollten beim E8600 auch bei 1,45V spätestens drinne sein


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Der sieht echt gut aus nur den Preis finde ich etwas hoch


----------



## BikeRider (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Test ?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*



Rami schrieb:


> hmm sieht schon interessant aus..... wenn er sich in der kühlleistung denn sehr gut schlagen wird UND die befestigung am 775 sockel (sofern möglich) nicht allzu kompliziert ausfaellt...... dann ja dann wird er vllt mein sonic tower@e8600@4000mhz@1,75v@asus rampage formula ablösen?
> 
> ...hoffentlich...suche schon lange einen guten kühler bei dem man bei der montage net immer das ganze mainboard ausbauen muss-.-"
> 
> mfg


1,75v (VCore ?!) ?! 

->



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fosi1978 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> 1,75v (VCore ?!) ?!



Dann gibts demnächst zum neuen Kühler auch ne neue CPU.


----------



## Rami (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

uups meine natuerlich 1,175


----------



## Gast20150401 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

7 Heatpipes ? Gar nicht so dumm,je besser die Wärmeableitung zu den Kühllamellen umso besser.Hauptsache die Kühlwirkung der Lamellen ist dementsprechend und der Lüfter taugt was. Optisch siehts ja mächtig aus,nur der Preis ist ein bissel hoch,aber wohl wegen aufwändiger Fertigung schon ein bischen gerechtfertigt.


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Was ist das für ein Monster 16cm hoch. Ob der in jedes Gehäuse Passt. Ich finde Thermalright besser als dieses Ding hier.


----------



## Rami (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

antivibrationspropfen ....... einfach herrlich


----------



## NCphalon (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

ich dacht auch immer dass pfropfen was verpfropfen^^

PS: pfropfropfropfropfropf^^


----------



## sebigt (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

grad Celsius im idle mit und ohne zusatzlüfter währe sehr interessant 
optik sehr gut
ersteindruck sehr gut


----------



## spw (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*



Prinzchen1990 schrieb:


> Deine CPU @ 1,75V , hab ich mich da verlesen, oder grillst du die wirklich so?
> 
> 
> 4Ghz sollten beim E8600 auch bei 1,45V spätestens drinne sein


 

????  e8400 :  4ghz    = 1.3V
                    4.5ghz = 1.455V und mein xigmatec red scorpion schafft  beide KERNE auf max 65°C bzw knappe 80°C nach 30 min OCCT

warum soviel volt für den e8600???  mit 1.75 volt kann ich über 5 ghz fahren lol aber halt net lange


----------



## micky23 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die zusätzlichen Heatpipes was bringen.
Da er auf dem HDT-Prinzip aufgebaut ist, wird 80~90% der Wärme direkt über die unteren HP abgegeben.
Aber ich lasse mich gerne, bei einem Test, eines besseren Belehren


----------



## moddingfreaX (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Aussehen  Preis  Gewicht 
Mal sehen wie die Leistung ausfällt.
Ich denke aber nicht, dass eine Heatpipe mehr soviel mehr Leistung bringt.


----------



## caine2011 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

über aussehen und preis kann man streiten
 mir gefällter jedenfalls ganz gut

wass ich aber noch besser finde ist, dass xigmatek immer wieder innovationen hervorbringt

zuerst die hdt technik jetzt sandwich heatpipes
das ist mal was anderes als immer nur größere schwerere kühler zu konstruieren

xigmatek


----------



## Gast20150401 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*



micky23 schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die zusätzlichen Heatpipes was bringen.
> Da er auf dem HDT-Prinzip aufgebaut ist, wird 80~90% der Wärme direkt über die unteren HP abgegeben.
> Aber ich lasse mich gerne, bei einem Test, eines besseren Belehren



Denke schon das es so um die 30% bringt.Der Prozzi wird ja an der Stelle wo die zusätzlichen Heatpipes sind am wärmsten. und eine bessere ableitung der Wärme zu den Kühllamellen kann nie schaden.Auf jedenfall macht es für Overclocker sinn,weil da werden Prozzis ja richtig heiß.


----------



## locojens (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Also schön ist er nicht! Gebrauchen kann ich ihn auch nicht da mein Arctic Freezer 7 Pro PWM völlig ausreicht. Der schafft meinen ollen C2D 8400 noch immer locker.


----------



## micky23 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Denke schon das es so um die 30% bringt.Der Prozzi wird ja an der Stelle wo die zusätzlichen Heatpipes sind am wärmsten. und eine bessere ableitung der Wärme zu den Kühllamellen kann nie schaden.Auf jedenfall macht es für Overclocker sinn,weil da werden Prozzis ja richtig heiß.



Also mein neuer X4 bleibt richtig Kalt


----------



## Der Dudelsack (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Ich würde auch gerne mal einen test sehen!!!


----------



## NF1980 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Ich würde auch gerne einen Test sehen.


----------



## Gast20140710 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

woah, hääässlich.
gut, dass geschmack noch immer geschmackssache is 

auf den ersten blick find ich auch die doppelte heatpipe-anordnung nich soooo vielversprechend.


----------



## cartago2202 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

werden wir bei ersten test schon sehen ob das was bringt


----------



## seeigel (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Auf die Tests bin ich schon gespannt


----------



## Nef (4. März 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

Bin gespannt auf die tests


----------



## Monsterclock (4. März 2009)

*AW: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer: CPU-Kühler mit sieben Heatpipes*

7 U-Pipes hat was, das Teil hat Potenzial


----------

